# cdrom



## phyro (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm not sure why or how, but my internal cdrom drive is continually busy..  at boot up its normal until the fbsd boot menu, then the light goes on and stays on forever.. I cant eject it at all. Its very wierd, if anyone has any idea how to fix it that would be sweet.. Thanks.


----------



## da1 (Aug 19, 2010)

is the cd-rom mounted (df -h and/or mount)? if so, try to unmount it and manually eject it (or use "cdcontrol eject" for a "soft" eject)

do you have any weird messages in "messages" and/or dmesg ?

finally, do you have a cd inside ? if you are running X maybe it is autmounted if the cd is detected inside.


----------



## phyro (Aug 19, 2010)

Thats the fun part, Theres no errors that I can see in dmesg, the only files systems mounted are / /dev /tmp /usr /var /proc /usr/compat/linux/proc

the drive is acting as if it was mounted, in that the light comes on about 1-2 seconds after the bios screen , it turns on between then and the bsd boot loader and stays on forever..

there is no disc in the drive.. granted the only way to insert or remove a cd is to reboot and open it during that 1-2 seconds..

I don't know what I did other then it never used to do that.. then one day I reboot and it does that.. I don't know what I changed to make it do that ?

I'm not sure how to export my dmsg if that will help ..

Thanks


----------



## phyro (Aug 19, 2010)

wow, ok I rolled a 1 followed by a another 1 and take 1d10 points of damage. ..

I just saw there was no /dev/acd0 .. hence for what ever reason i guess i disabled it in bios . low and behold .. re-enable it .. and it works. .. lol.

Thanks tho. .


----------



## da1 (Aug 19, 2010)

hahaah ... good one 

reminds me of the time when someone inserted me a s-ata controller but in fact it was not inserted and I was really puzzled why doesn't the OS see it


----------

